# Bereiche in Vektrografik bearbeiten.



## ossywest (20. Oktober 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

vielleicht könnt ihr mit helfen, ich habe ein Bild Konturzeichnung in CorelDRAW X4 in eine Vektorgrafik umgewandelt. Und möchte jetzt einzelne Flachen einfärben. Wenn ich auf das entstandene Bild klicke, markieren sich alle Linien mit vielen Markierungspunkten. Ich kann aber nicht ein bestimmten Bereich aussuchen. Z.B. wenn es ein Auto ist, nur die Motorhaube einzufärben. Könnt ihr mir sagen wie ich das machen kann?

Danke für eure Hilfe.

MfG ossywest


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (21. Oktober 2012)

Hallo,
das hängt davon ab wie du den das Bild nachgezeichnet hast.
Um einzelne Bereiche deiner tech. Zeichnung einzufärben müssen diese auch als einzelne Form vorliegen. Heißt wenn du einen Pfad hast der das gesamte Auto umschließt musst du erst nochmals eine Form für die Motorhaube erstellen.
Ansonsten zeig uns doch mal deine Datei oder ein Bild davon damit wir hier eher wissen wie deine Ausgangslage ist?

Viele Grüße


----------



## ossywest (21. Oktober 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

hier das Ausgangsbild !
Vielleicht könnt ihr mir an diesem Bild genau Zeigen wie ich es machen kann.

Danke !


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (22. Oktober 2012)

Hallo,
könntest du mir noch sagen wie du die Vektorgrafik aufgebaut hast?
Also wie hängen die Pfade zusammen?
Oder eine andere Frage, falls du dir die Vorlage gekauft hast, ist diese von CCVision?

Viele Grüße


----------



## smileyml (22. Oktober 2012)

ossywest hat gesagt.:


> … ein Bild Konturzeichnung in CorelDRAW X4 in eine Vektorgrafik umgewandelt…



Für mich klingt das klar nach einer Gruppierungen, die bei Live-Trace Abbildungen durchaus üblich sind.
Ich würde entsprechend die Gruppierungen alle aufheben. Dann solltest du auch alles separat anklicken können.
Ich vermute aber, das es keine Konturen gibt, sondern das alles Flächen sind.

Willst du es richtig machen, muss du die Zeichnung entsprechend nachkonstruieren. Alternativ kaufst du dir eine Vektorvorlage.

Grüße Marco


----------



## ossywest (22. Oktober 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe versucht über die Funktion Bitmap vektorieren. Ist warscheinlich nicht richtig gewesen oder war der Ansatz schon richtig?

Das Bild habe ich ohne irgend welche angaben bekommen. Kann man es ohne großen aufwand verwenden?

MfG

ossywest!


----------



## smileyml (23. Oktober 2012)

Inwieweit du es verwenden kannst, hängt ganz davon ab, wofür du es benötigst.
Grundsätzlich lässt eine automatische Vektorisierung aber wenig Spielraum in der Verwendung.


----------



## ossywest (23. Oktober 2012)

Also das Bild soll für die Gestalltung von einem A6 benutzt werden. Ich möchte hinterher direkt die erstellte Grafiken / Schriften über einen Schneideplotter als Folie erstellen.


----------



## smileyml (24. Oktober 2012)

Dann solltest du auf jeden Fall die Finger von Automatisierungen lassen und die Zeichnungen entsprechend den Anforderungen des Schneidplotters händisch (nach)zeichnen bzw. konstruieren.

Alles sieht am Ende eher schlecht aus bzw. ist nicht verarbeitbar.

Grüße Marco


----------



## ossywest (25. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Marco,

hast du noch einen Vorschlag aus deinen Erfahrungen, mit welcher Funktion man am besten Nachzeichnet oder Kontruiert. Und in welchen Format speichert am dann alles ab?

Danke für deine Antwort.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,

ossywest!


----------



## smileyml (26. Oktober 2012)

Am genauesten geht das natürlich mit geometrisch eindeutigen Formen (Kreis, Ellipse, Viereck), die über Höhe und Breite definierbar sind. Ich vermute aber damit wirst du nicht ganz an dein Wunschziel kommen. Das Problem ist nämlich das du gerade Radien eher nur raten oder annhäerhungsweise bestimmen kannst.
Hast du dann eine fertige Form, gilt es diese für den Schneidplotter entsprechend vorzubereiten. Aber das Thema lassen wir vorerst mal außen vor.

Checke doch mal ob es eine EPS oder PDF davon im Internet gibt. Mit Glück sind die schon in Vektoren und den Rest schafft dann vielleicht auch direkt der Werbetechniker ohne die zuviel Geld aus den Taschen zu ziehen.

Grüße Marco


----------

